# Closet lights



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

No, not required. However, if one is installed, it must follow NEC rules for fixture type and placement.


----------



## Duke1921 (Aug 3, 2011)

I didn't think so. Thanks so much.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Duke1921 said:


> Does a "walk in closet" require a light by nec and if so what size closet constitutes a "walk in" closet? Thanks,


Here is the 2011 NEC in case you install a light in a closet.



> 410.16 Luminaires in Clothes Closets.
> (A) Luminaire Types Permitted. Only luminaires of the
> following types shall be permitted in a closet:
> (1) Surface-mounted or recessed incandescent or LED luminaires
> ...



Welcome to the forum....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Duke1921 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks Harry.


----------

